# Wojnarowski: Jim Buss is a childish douche



## DaRizzle

> The idea that Kobe Bryant(notes) would’ve ever called LeBron James(notes) for a confidential scouting report on Mike Brown is sheer fantasy. They don’t share much of a relationship, and even less a common interest in fortifying each other with the best possible coach for a championship chase. Why would they trust each other’s referrals? James wants the Los Angeles Lakers to fail, just as Bryant does the Miami Heat.
> 
> For Bryant, there was never time to consider Brown’s candidacy as Lakers coach because sources close to him say that he was never asked about the candidates to replace Phil Jackson. The Buss family promised they would proceed this way, without the consultation of the most important person in the franchise.
> 
> These are partnerships in the NBA, and Bryant, with five championships, should’ve been part of the process. Bryant didn’t deserve the chance to choose the next coach, nor did he have the inclination. In the end, such an arrangement makes for an impossible dynamic between an indebted coach and a star player.
> 
> Still, Bryant happens to be one of the sharpest basketball minds in the NBA, an ability to see the game in its most overt and subtle ways. So why wouldn’t you want Bryant’s input? Why wouldn’t you want to lay out to him the plan and vision of returning Bryant and these Lakers to championship basketball?
> 
> Mostly, Lakers vice president Jim Buss had a habit of exacerbating Jackson, and he’ll regret it should that be the basis of his relationship with Bryant now.
> 
> The San Antonio Spurs wouldn’t hire a coach without discussing names with Tim Duncan(notes). Steve Nash(notes) gets immense input – probably too much – with the Phoenix Suns. Those two aren’t twentysomething’s at the apex, but they should still be afforded the chance to have names pushed past them. Bryant? The Lakers can still win titles with him. He’s no ceremonial franchise player. All they had to do was say, “Hey, what’s our feeling on Rick Adelman? Mike Brown? We’re balancing these strengths and weaknesses. What do you think?”
> 
> Jim Buss is running the Lakers now, and this is a frightening proposition for everyone. Bryant doesn’t have a strong sense of Brown, sources with knowledge of his thinking said. He hasn’t offered a blessing or a condemnation. Brown was an Eastern Conference coach. He’s something else too: Jim Buss’ way of pushing far from Phil Jackson, passing over longtime assistant Brian Shaw, and staking claim to his own guy. He’s the insecure and largely incapable son of an iconic owner, the older brother of Jeannie Buss, the far more competent sibling to run the franchise.
> 
> Yet, Jerry Buss is turning these Lakers over to Jim, and that’s the reason sources say he conducted the search with his father and general manager Mitch Kupchak assisting him. Now, Jim Buss has two guys in the franchise: Brown and Andrew Bynum(notes). In fact, Buss has made something clear within the Lakers, sources say: *Bynum is untouchable in trade talks.*
> 
> For now, this could include a sign-and-deal for the Orlando Magic’s Dwight Howard(notes). The Lakers are Howard’s preference, but they don’t have salary cap space to sign him. They’ll need a deal that includes Bynum to the Magic, but there are those seriously doubting Jim Buss’ desire to make such a trade. After all, Bynum was Jim Buss’ discovery, his pet project and believes Bynum will ultimately resonate as the son’s personal Lakers legacy.
> 
> Buss’ loyalty will be Bynum and Brown. These are his guys now


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_mike_brown_kobe_bryant_jim_buss_lakers052511

:whatever:


----------



## Basel

This guy could very well ruin this franchise.


----------



## Game3525

The guy is worse then Steinbrenner's kids, he may turn down a Bynum for Howard trade because he "found" Bynum.


----------



## elcap15

I have a little more faith in him than that. Oh wait, I dont have any faith in him at all. But I think Jeannie and the other siblings will keep him in check. Hopefully, he will spend $$ to win championships, and hire good competant people to run the show around him. So far, it seems this is the exact opposite of what he is doing.


----------



## Game3525

Jeanie should be the one running the show now, she isn't arrogant or ****ing stupid. She would let the basketball people handle the basketball issues. Jim is going to try to put his stamp on the team and bring in his "guys", I have already seen one dumbass ruin one of my favorite teams(Chargers), I don't want to see this happen to my Lakers.


----------



## jazzy1

Jim Buss is a ****ing idiot and might destroy this franchise because of insecurities and the need to create his own mold. 

One thing is for sure if Kobe starts seeing the bull**** causing deterioration in the franchise he's gonna want out and it won't take long it will not be a referendum on Mike Brown it will all be at the foot of Jim Buss. 

Sadly I expect a summer of assinine trades media driven what the Lakers should do overreaction by Jim Buss. These Lakers do not need to be blown up thats ridiculous. They need tweaking not destruction. 

I just have this strange feeling that Buss is gonna give gasol away in the same manner we stole him in an absolute ridiculous trade I just have that bad feeling. 

I've seen how bad ownership/management can erode a franchise in very short order completely changing a successful environment and making it a joke. 

I pray we don't have to suffer such indignities.


----------



## HB

Brown? As in Shannon Brown? That's one of his guys?


----------



## DaRizzle

HB said:


> Brown? As in Shannon Brown? That's one of his guys?


no...the coach


----------



## Floods

Wasn't familiar with the guy, so I figured I'd google search a pic or whatever. Douche meter exploded.


----------



## Ron

I still don't understand the negativity.

The guy hasn't coached one game for the Lakers and already posters like drizzling are condemning him.

Maybe you ought to look in the mirror, Dr. Rizzle.


----------



## elcap15

^ You are in the wrong thread buddy. This one is the Jim Buss is a moron thread.

Mike Brown Sucks thread is a different one.


----------



## Ron

Same mentality all around...negativity, etc.

You guys need a mood ring, or something.

Maybe a drink.


----------



## ceejaynj

elcap15 said:


> You are in the wrong thread buddy. This one is the Jim Buss is a moron thread. Mike Brown Sucks thread is a different one.


:lol:


----------



## Dre

What did you think? This guy probably would've been one of those bull**** socialites if TMZ was around in the 80s, let's be real. 

Very few of these rich kids have it together


----------



## DaRizzle

elcap15 said:


> ^ You are in the wrong thread buddy. This one is the Jim Buss is a moron thread.
> 
> Mike Brown Sucks thread is a different one.


lol, good stuff


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Of course he'll run us into the ground and of course he's a d-bag. If he cares about the Lakers so much, it's foolish of Jerry to just hand down the franchise to his dumbass kid. Why not give it to Jeanie? Seriously - she actually has a good head (and a nice rack) on her shoulders.

Jim is clearly a precocious little egotistical dickhead. I'd rather have Joey Buss running our team than that turdburglar. (Somebody please find a video of that epic speech after the 09 Finals. Best podium speech EVER!!!)

...But that doesn't mean that the Mike Brown hiring is a bad one; not yet, at least. Go Lakers?


----------



## Ron

Damian Necronamous said:


> Why not give it to Jeanie? Seriously - she actually has a good head (and a nice rack) on her shoulders.


Her rack is on her shoulders?


----------



## Wilmatic2

This thread is straight comedy! In all seriousness, I'm afraid Jim Buss will become the second coming of Donald Sterling.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I have a hard time believing some of the points in the article. Is Jimmy just going to be loyal to every player he aquires? If so we'll never do a trade again.
There would be a mutiny in the front office if he didn't trade Bynum for Howard.


----------



## JerryWest

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?p=3921847
Jim Buss's accomplishments:
-Leaked a fake rumor about Kobe demanding Shaq got traded as the reason for Shaq being gone. This almost caused Kobe to leave the team as well.
-Hired his bartender to be a Laker scout
-Told Bynum Phil was good at coaching big men and encouraged him to get advice else instead, the fracture is probably why Bynum never got a bigger role with the team earlier

Not looking forward to Jim Buss.

I wish Jeanie would be next in line to run the Lakers instead, unlike her retarded brother, she actually seems capable.


----------



## Luke

****ing Jim Buss.


----------

